

Google refreshes Glass hardware, but current owners won't get upgraded - jimrandomh
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/24/5838642/google-refreshes-glass-hardware-but-current-owners-wont-get-upgraded

======
sj4nz
For as much Glass hatred there is in public places, the Glass design will
either be driven to become invisible and covert or modified so that people can
have a sense of what the camera is doing.

Glass should shine an extremely bright red LED when the camera turns on and
fades out when the camera is off. Of course, things are always hackable and
there will still be little trust of all hardware.

I sense a future market for miniature pirate's eye patches just for Glass
cameras.

